# this kid rips!



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

This kid's 13 and hes already ripping like a pro. Check it out.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

on an 06 P. Bike too! Brad, give that guy a call! He deserves sponsorship SOOO bad!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

for those of you who hate links...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

hmmm "ripping like a pro"... naaahh




and that music was retarded


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

This kid's got some serious balls, but he's so small it's probably easier for him to throw himself around that it is for us. Good riding nonetheless.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah, maybe not quite ripping like a pro but still it's pretty impressive for a 13 year old.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Quiet, haters! The kid DOES rip it up like a pro... Mad props to the little dude! Rock on!

Candy bars, nothings, supermans, tables, double no foot can cans, heel clickers, etc.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> Quiet, haters! The kid DOES rip it up like a pro... Mad props to the little dude! Rock on!
> 
> Candy bars, nothings, supermans, tables, double no foot can cans, heel clickers, etc.


seriously.. saran's the double can to no footer... the kids sick, t whips, flips and 3's is all he needs..


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> seriously.. saran's the double can to no footer... the kids sick, t whips, flips and 3's is all he needs..


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> seriously.. saran's the double can to no footer... the kids sick, t whips, flips and 3's is all he needs..


I'm guessing he's probably pulling them already.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ya, ill give that kid the rip status.

imagine when hes 17,18......that kids goin to have some skill


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ok i th ink he beats me, but hes older than me. these were taken when i was 12. every grom under 18 on here throw up yer pics


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Reminds me of me when I was 13... except, I wasn't doing no foot cans, double no foot cans, supermans, superman seat grabs, heal clickers, saran wraps, no handers, or nothings. And I was on a BMX. But, other than that, reminds me of me when I was 13...


----------



## nrdbomber (Aug 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: that kid's fun to watch...somone build him a fatty foam pit so he can perfect flips.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> on an 06 P. Bike too! Brad, give that guy a call! He deserves sponsorship SOOO bad!


I'll already got a super grom lined up :thumbsup:

That does have style but no footed cans are easy when your legs are only 1.4ft long


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

anyone know of any footage of Strait when he was that age?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't imagine me trying that . . . my legs are about 3 feet long.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

i sware just being canadianand ridign makes u better


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i wish i lived in canada


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> I'll already got a super grom lined up
> 
> That does have style but no footed cans are easy when your legs are only 1.4ft long


So how many people are on it as of now?

Everyone that has taken pics of me sucks at taking pics, so they are always too late or too early... So here's a static pic instead.(I would have cried if he had missed his shot on that one, he sucks so bad)


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> Reminds me of me when I was 13... except, I wasn't doing no foot cans, double no foot cans, supermans, superman seat grabs, heal clickers, saran wraps, no handers, or nothings. And I was on a BMX. But, other than that, reminds me of me when I was 13...


ahahah thats to good.


----------



## amor587 (Dec 9, 2004)

I htink he is sick... and he still developing skills! Thanks for the sharing the link.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

This kid could put paul bastoga to shame in a few... months?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

woot, I got a little better today! I did the next biggest jump where I DJ! super smooth too, on the first try! any smoother and I wouldn't have left an imprint in the landing. It was a huge gap! 9 WHOLE FEET! Isn't that incredible? :smallviolin: 

Yes, i'm not exactly what you'd call "good." Maybe pretty good. Like I've updated, 1 step below decent. The jump was a lot steeper than the other nine footer I used to do, before the ride up was fvcked with to make a new jump (totally unnesecary, but I guess whoever made it didn't give a sh!t about my comfort levels when it came to jumping). I'm trying this very decent sized double sometime later this month: a 14 footer followed by a 11ish footer. 

Don't laugh at me too much. 

Jesus, this kid could kick my ass so bad in a biking contest.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Once i get my urban bikey to gether I'll own everyone in this forum *heavy sarcasim over*


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

hey dude that gap is NOT 9 feet, it slike 6. and those jumps are like 6 then 7 feet, kick it up a notch and hit it where the gnomes grow (RMS) you damn swamp donkey. and quit playing ultimate so you can ride yer bike like meeeeee!!!!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

kid has serious skills. loveing the fact he's doing it on a 06 P.2 ! 

makes me want to go dirt jumping


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

it is 9 feet! i measured (my shoe is exactly 1 foot). From lip to landing (if you land on the smooth slope), it's 9 feet. Maybe from the base of the lip to the base of the landing it's six feet. 

I'm no where near ready to try RMS. I don't want to risk hurting myself because I wasn't prepared to do a jump. Hurting yourself sucks. Call me a ***** if you like, but it sucks.

After I've done everything at the small jump area, I'm off to the four pack. Then I'm off to RMS. 

Then maybe the bigass gap, sometime next summer.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> woot, I got a little better today! I did the next biggest jump where I DJ! super smooth too, on the first try! any smoother and I wouldn't have left an imprint in the landing. It was a huge gap! 9 WHOLE FEET! Isn't that incredible? :smallviolin:
> 
> Yes, i'm not exactly what you'd call "good." Maybe pretty good. Like I've updated, 1 step below decent. The jump was a lot steeper than the other nine footer I used to do, before the ride up was fvcked with to make a new jump (totally unnesecary, but I guess whoever made it didn't give a sh!t about my comfort levels when it came to jumping). I'm trying this very decent sized double sometime later this month: a 14 footer followed by a 11ish footer.
> 
> ...


I think you've actually made negative progress according to what you said you could do on your Expedition.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

nope. On my expedition the only thing I could do better was wheelie. I couldn't even get the expedition past a 3 foot gap. Off the ground just meant I could sort of hop it. with my bruiser, I can hit actual jumps, I can jump over stick piles, and can jump 4 and 5 stair sets without casing or breaking the bike.


----------

